# A little embarrassing ??



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

My oldest son is circumcised (yes i have guilt!) he is almost 11, my other son who is 8 is not circumcised, the question is his penis looks really small, compared to his brothers and obviously different, Now i don't sit there and stare and compare but when they get into the bath or whatever, I have noticed quite a difference. I have no experience with intact penises so do they look smaller? Is this a dumb question or what? lol

yes i also realize there is an age difference, so obviously the olders would look bigger but that isn't it.


----------



## PinkSunfish (Oct 20, 2002)

Well I don't have boys and dont' have any experience with circumsised men at all so can't say from direct experience. However logic dictates that your youngest son will have a smaller penis because he is younger. Also, there is a big variation in size between individuals just like any body part. I can't imagine that being intact makes a penis look smaller per se.


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

my oldest (5yo) is circ'ed, a loose one thank whoever, and his quite large compared to his cousin who is the same age.
my middle (2yo) is un-circ'ed and even bigger than the 5yo.
my youngest (6 months) is un-circ'ed and much smaller than the older boys where at his age.

so, i'm no help at all. I know that some has to do w/circ, but i think most of it is just genetics.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

my ds is only 4 month and intact.

i can't say BTDT

but

could the older boy be getting close enough to a life change that THAT might be part of it.

I am a girl, no brothers, so all this penis stuff is new to me.

jsut a thought -- at 11 older boy might be "growing" ???

????

Aimee


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Generally the intact penis will be longer than the circed one but the main factor is genetics. No 2 boys will look alike cut or intact. I would think that your older son is getting close to puberty and his is starting to reflect that. It definatly isnt something to worry about but I can understand your curiousity. The human body is such a subjective thing.


----------



## morning glory (Dec 8, 2005)

All my nephews are circ'd and I've noticed the same thing. Maybe it is just genetics but I think circ also has something to do with it.

I think...and this is totally just my thoughts on the matter it is in no way based on any sort of "science" or "fact"...that in the flaccid state the foreskin tends to hold the penis closer to the body as oppossed to "letting it all hang out". Like with horses (yes I know there are huge anatomical differences between horses and people) when the penis is in its sheath its very close to the body...when its out its hanging there.

Thats what makes sense to me anyway since the foreskin has protective qualities...as far as a penis is concerned closer to the body is better protected than swinging in the breeze.

Casey


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

thankyou all for your quick responses!!


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I think since some circ'ed boys if they had a 'tight circ with barely none foreskin so while growing it could be stretching out the shaft skin by causing penile longness because if there's no foreskin to 'stretch' with the penis I would think it would find another way on the penis to stretch.

Otherwise I would also add it could just be genetics just like girls are in different chest sizes males intact or cut will have different sizes.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Circumcision doesn't affect the penis size but there are qualifications with that statement.

An aggressive circumcision can cause buried or trapped penis syndrome where the penis is held close or inside the body. The penis is the same size, it just can't get out of the pubic mound. Likewise, an aggressive circumcision can shorten the erect lenght because part of the penis is held inside the body by the lack of adequate skin to accomodate the circumcision but the penis is still full size. Circumcision does not affect the girth at all.

The thing that it does shape is the shape of the glans. Circumcised men will have a typical mushroom shaped glans and intact men will have more of a bullet shaped glans. As far as I know, no one knows the reason for this difference in shape.

Frank


----------



## polarbear (May 6, 2005)

Frank,

If we use the old Chinese foot binding as a comparison, I could see why an intact man's glans would have a different shape. The bound feet will take the shape of the shoe that it must fit into. The shoe limits the shape of the growing foot by holding in place.

I would expect that the foreskin holds the glans in a similar way, 'guiding' the growth of the flesh into the bullet shape you indicated. The circumcised penis however, would have the glans 'guided' forward by the bunched up shaft skin behind the corona while flaccid and compressed in underwear, causing the mushroom look.

&#8230;maybe?!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
Circumcision doesn't affect the penis size but there are qualifications with that statement.

An aggressive circumcision can cause buried or trapped penis syndrome where the penis is held close or inside the body. The penis is the same size, it just can't get out of the pubic mound. Likewise, an aggressive circumcision can shorten the erect lenght because part of the penis is held inside the body by the lack of adequate skin to accomodate the circumcision but the penis is still full size. Circumcision does not affect the girth at all.

The thing that it does shape is the shape of the glans. Circumcised men will have a typical mushroom shaped glans and intact men will have more of a bullet shaped glans. As far as I know, no one knows the reason for this difference in shape.

Frank


Frank, why wouldn't circ affect the girth? No double-layered sheath, less girth, no?

I like saying "circ makes the penis shorter, thinner, and less sensitive" and I'd hate to lose part of that statement!


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Thinking back to my days of a day care provider I can remember a variety of shapes and sizes in all the boys I cared for, regardless of intact or circumcised status.

The penis is no different than any other body part; it comes in all shapes and sizes. For example, I am 5'3" tall but wear size 9 1/2 shoes. My husband is 6'4" tall and wears a mens size 10 1/2 which is equal to womens 11 1/2. His feet look unbelievable tiny for his height and the size of his body (my daughter says he has "fairy feet" lol) My feet look ridiculously huge compared to my height.

Bottom line is that circumcision removes up to 1/2 of the penile skin. Circumcision makes the penis smaller. No matter what size a man's penis eventually ends up to be, what guy actually wants a smaller penis?


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
Frank, why wouldn't circ affect the girth? No double-layered sheath, less girth, no?

I think it can in the case of an overly aggressive circ where much of the original penile shaft skin is denuded. To compensate for the missing shaft skin, the penis will pull skin from the groin. It may be skin, but it's not the original skin that was meant to be on the penis and genetically programmed to grow and thicken during puberty.


----------



## twin monkeys (Mar 8, 2006)

Just my 2 cents but I have twins who are intact and 2 nephews who were cut







... My guys do look bigger then my nephews during diaper changes but even my guys look diffrent in size from each other but you can still see a diffrence between all 4 boys.

Tiffany


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
Frank, why wouldn't circ affect the girth? No double-layered sheath, less girth, no?

I like saying "circ makes the penis shorter, thinner, and less sensitive" and I'd hate to lose part of that statement!









No, not significantly. If you take Polarbear's explanation, which I like, circumcision would actually make it larger at the coronal ridge. That makes a lot of sense but that would also make only an insignificant difference and virtually no difference sexually. The foreskin is an extremely thin structure, much like the eye lids. They are both double layered but they do not make a significant difference in the diameter of the eye or the penis and during sex, the foreskin is back where it would make no difference. Even with the foreskin forward, it would probably only make a difference of maybe 1/64" in the girth. In penis measurements, that is insignificant. You can continue to say thinner and technically, it's true. The rest of what you say is absolutely true and not just technically true, it is significantly true.

Frank


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twin monkeys*
Just my 2 cents but I have twins who are intact and 2 nephews who were cut







... My guys do look bigger then my nephews during diaper changes but even my guys look diffrent in size from each other but you can still see a diffrence between all 4 boys.

Tiffany

it is actually the circumsized son who looks much bigger, yes he is 2.5 yrs older but it has always seemed much bigger. Maybe because the younger ones is covered that it seems smaller real small!! Poor boy


----------



## MistyMM (Aug 7, 2003)

why are so many people obsessed with penis (or breast) size? seriously... Here is a true story:

My best friend (no kids, not married) had her first INTACT lover a afew months ago. He was Mexican, short, muscular but skinny. She was telling me all about him. How tiny his penis was compared to the hefty scandinavian guy she married (exhubby) and german dude she dated after the divorce (both cut obvi). you know what she told me? Sex with "pedro" (I would like to keep his name out of it LOL) was better by FAR then sex with scandi and rudolph. Why you may ask when he had such a tiny penis? Because he was the only one to ever manage to "find" her G-spot. Yes, that's right. She told me, that she is now completely convinced not to circ any future sons (she was convinced before, but this really sent it home for her) becuase she TRUELY believes, that the WHOLE POINT of the foreskin, is to manipulate the G spot on women, and boy what a difference in sex that made for her.

My point? size doesn't matter.

Misty


----------

